# correct numbers for Lost Tug MD



## GROUPER GHETTO (May 27, 2014)

Could someone shoot me the correct Public GPS numbers for the Lost Tug Mad Dog off Navarre. I found 3 different coordinates off Dive sites. Thanks


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

N30 12.057 W86 57.992

N30 12.057 W86 57.982

N30 12.054 W86 57.986

Somewhere among these three will put you on it.


----------



## GROUPER GHETTO (May 27, 2014)

thank you sir


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Not much left of it storms have taken there toll on her. Plus its hit almost daily in good weather.


----------



## abacodan (May 17, 2008)

Thought it would be better fishing there on opening day. Spot seems to have gotten much smaller in the last year or so. Must be subsiding. Nothing but very small AJs and 8" - 12" Red Snapper. Generally indicates "fished hard" daily.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes its really scattered out. I dove it for years after it sunk. Got some nice gags and sows off it. There was a VW about 100 ft to the South of it but it's been gone fo many years. I dont waste a dive on it any more.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Is it still in the shape that Scott(firefish video) shot it in??


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't know when Scott shot video of it. It has been torn up for at least the last 10 years and gets worse every storm. If was completely intact when sunk some 25 years ago not sure on date but I dove it right after it sunk.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I can confirm sealark's report. I surveyed the site with my side-scan sonar fish last summer and all I found was scattered low-relief debris.


----------

